# Video of mountain lion killing deer



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGfxD5hcInw[/ame]

.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

would have been a fascinating video without all the idiotic dialog...
thanks for the link


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> would have been a fascinating video without all the idiotic dialog...
> thanks for the link


totally agree


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

It's a youtube video, turn the sound off, that's what I do.


.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I never thought of that!


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

pheasantplucker said:


> I never thought of that!



Here's your sign...:hysterical:


.


----------

